# Favorite Relabeling Company?



## megandali (Jan 13, 2009)

I am about to start using Alternative Apparel t-shirts. I cannot find any vendor that wholesales these shirts and offers relabeling. Does anyone know any wholesale vendors for Alternative or can anyone suggest their favorite relabeling company? Also, does anyone have a great company that will screenprint labels on the back inside of the shirt? Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TSC Apparel sells AA and relabels, but they will sew in your own label, not screenprint.

Just have whoever decorates your shirt screen the label.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

splathead said:


> TSC Apparel sells AA and relabels, but they will sew in your own label, not screenprint.
> 
> Just have whoever decorates your shirt screen the label.


Yeah, I've tried using TSC before and they just sewed my labels on top of the inside collar and cut the original one. Didn't think it looked good, neither did my customer. Did they change that?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TshirtGuru said:


> Yeah, I've tried using TSC before and they just sewed my labels on top of the inside collar and cut the original one. Didn't think it looked good, neither did my customer. Did they change that?




I'd say so.  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html#post291773


----------



## WILLIAMS (Aug 13, 2007)

You might want to check out Zabulun's forum He has a price list from a relabeling company


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

would somebody define what is "relabeling" exactly 
and why does it matter.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

WILLIAMS said:


> You might want to check out Zabulun's forum He has a price list from a relabeling company


do you have a link to Zabuluns forum.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

nealand44 said:


> would somebody define what is "relabeling" exactly


Removing the old label from the blank company and replacing it with one for your own company.


----------

